# savage Model 10MLSS .50 Cal.



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Savage Model 10MLSS .50 caliber Muzzleloader Rifle Blown Up.










A friend sent me a E-mail asking if I shot the Savage M10. Along with the e-mail was eleven pictures, four of this gun and seven of the poor guys hand, well what is left of it.

I dont shoot the Savage M 10, but if I did I would google it and see whats up.
This was more than likely shooter error, but I would check it out, for sure.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

this link is suppose to be an account of what happened from the person it happened to.
smokeless powder or product defect,which is to blame???
http://www.hpmuzzleloading.com/Alert2.html


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

These guns are designed to use smokeless powder.
The powder MUST be measured in grains, not the traditional volume measurements used for black powder. 
My guess would be over charge of powder...
Just an educated guess...


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Please note that the article was written by Toby Bridges, of NORTH AMERICAN
MUZZLELOADER HUNTING magazine. 

There is an ongoing push by Bridges to discredit Savage and their muzzle loaders. Please read the article below to help you understand a little better...




> Now for the one and only critic of the Savage muzzleloader who has extensively used the rifle; that being Toby Bridges. I have never met Mr. Bridges, but have corresponded with him. He was for years the preeminent proponent of the Savage muzzleloader, and I mention him here only because of recent developments regarding his relationship with that firearm. Recently, Mr. Bridges experienced a catastrophic failure with a Savage muzzleloader using smokeless powder. This concerned me, because I own and use an identical rifle. Mr. Bridges has published this incident on the internet, and is now advising against the use of the Savage, after years of promoting the rifle.
> 
> I want to preface my following thoughts on this matter by stating that I have no dog in this fight, and this is just my opinion, after investigating this matter as best as I could. There are, however, a few facts that pertain to the relationship of Toby Bridges and Savage Arms. Mr. Bridges worked for Savage, with the job of testing and promoting the 10MLII muzzleloader. He has fired more rounds through Savage muzzleloaders than anyone to my knowledge. After a few incidents that are none of my business resulted in Mr. Bridges having a falling out with the inventor of the rifle and a run-in with the law, Mr. Bridges also was fired by Savage Arms, for failure to perform his job, and having a really poor attitude.* Shortly thereafter, Mr. Bridges suddenly had a 10ML blow up while he was supposedly testing it. The gun was utterly destroyed, but the shooter was not scratched.* He was supposedly shooting a safe load in the gun; one which in fact I have exceeded many times. Now Mr. Bridges declares the Savage unsafe. This is, keep in mind, after he was let go by Savage Arms. I have seen pictures of the destroyed rifle. There is no way short of a divine miracle that someone could have been sitting behind that rifle with his cheek pressed to the stock, and have not been seriously injured. My opinion, and it is worth what you paid for it, is that the gun was intentionally blown up.


----------

